# Making Snoring sounds while awake



## Chihuahua _lover (Jan 13, 2010)

Chloe my 2 year old Chihuahua is making snoring sounds while she is awake. It just started not too long ago. What could be making her do this?? She is also having a hard time breathing, could this be a wieght problem??


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hummm~ dexter makes snoring sounds sumtimes when hes awake too...not sure what it is but sounds totally normal to me. as for the having a hard time breathing...what kind of sound is it? dogs like chihuahuas tend to have a hard time breathing and snore more because the shape of their muzzle


----------



## Chihuahua _lover (Jan 13, 2010)

Its a really heavy breathing sound. It sounds like her nose is plugged but I can't see anything in her nose. Sounds like she can't breath through her nose, just her mouth.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chihuahua _lover said:


> Its a really heavy breathing sound. It sounds like her nose is plugged but I can't see anything in her nose. Sounds like she can't breath through her nose, just her mouth.


well if she is overweight then that could be that. have u tried lookin in youtube for videos of how other overweight dogs sound like?  youtube is so nice and helpful at times


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Reverse sneezing??


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sully is a bit overweight but snores when awake even though her breathing is fine, its usually when she is so relaxed, she falls asleep not long after.


----------



## ancha (Dec 15, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> hummm~ dexter makes snoring sounds sumtimes when hes awake too...not sure what it is but sounds totally normal to me. as for the having a hard time breathing...what kind of sound is it? dogs like chihuahuas tend to have a hard time breathing and snore more because the shape of their muzzle







wow soooo cute and nice!!!


----------

